# Engine shake after oil change



## Radek916 (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought my 2006 Jetta 2.5L a couple of months ago, it was time for an oil change. I've read this forum and my owners manual up and down, used Castrol Syntec 5-30 with oil filter change. The problem that I came across is that after the oil and filter change I started the engine and it was shaking and jumping like one cilinder wasn't firing right, after 10 sec of this I turned it off. 
Than I thought of this, whenever I start it cold the engine goes up to about 2K rpm for about 10 sec (to suck more oil in, I think) than it will go down to 700 rpm and stay there. Since I drained the old oil and filled it with new in like 5 min the engine was still hot so when I stared it didn't raise the rpm to 2+K but stayed at around 700 and started shaking. 
After a min or so I decided to start it again and give it some gas to help it pull some more oil into the engine, that seemed to work as the engine went on it's normal idle without any more shaking. 
1. Has anyone come across this before? 
2. Did I demage the engine by running it 10 sec while all the oil was still in the oil bin?(been driving for 2 days now and it all seems fine)
3. Why does the engine go to 2K rpm when started cold? is it to get more oil into the engine? 
4. Will my warranty be still active if I'm doing the oil changes?
This car has 18K miles on it and I love it, I just hope I didn't do any demage here. 

_Modified by Radek916 at 3:52 PM 7-10-2008_


_Modified by Radek916 at 3:56 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

It should be ok..but I am pretty sure you are not allowed to do your own oil changes when under warranty.
My engine idles at 1200 rpm during cold starts, it's a normal procedure in the engines electronic controller. I don't think it is just an oil circulation issue, there are definitely a few variables involved that need to be properly reached during a cold start.


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

i see this happen all the time try and see if the oil dipstick is down in place all the way that allways dose it because your letting air in to the crank case their for traveling in to the pvc and into your intake manifold causeing the hessitation , just like having your oil cap off and the car run


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (jakub28)*



jakub28 said:


> It should be ok..but I am pretty sure you are not allowed to do your own oil changes when under warranty.
> My engine idles at 1200 rpm during cold starts, it's a normal procedure in the engines electronic controller. I don't think it is just an oil circulation issue, there are definitely a few variables involved that need to be properly reached during a cold start.[/QUOTE
> Of course you can change your own oil and not have a warranty issue, just provide receipts of the proper VW 502.00 spec oil and filter if there's ever a question.


----------

